# New girl in town



## The Lynniemouse (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey everyone!  I've never posted on the boards before, so I figured this would be a great place to start!  I am obsessed with make up and have been browsing this website for years, I figure it's finally time to get active.  I'm a 21 year old lady with a job that's not in the make up field (oh, how I wish it were).  Besides cosmetics, I am a huge music fan (very diverse taste).  My fashion role model is Gwen Stefani.  I am super shy so one of the reasons why I am doing this is to get myself out there and connect with other people. 

*Hope to talk with you all soon  *


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Lynniemouse.....welcome.   Nice to see another PA cosmetic junkie round here


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

to specktra! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Lynniemouse!  We're glad you're here - you don't have to be shy around us - it's great that you're jumping in!  Have fun!!


----------



## bis (Jul 31, 2011)

:welcome: to Specktra, Lynniemouse


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

